# Best Place in Akron area to sight in ML?



## Shoot2Thrill (Dec 29, 2010)

I need to sight in my new Muzzleloader today or tomorrow and was wondering where the best place in the Akron area would be. Any insight would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

The Gun Shop in Coventry Plaza I believe has an indoor range. There was a place on Barber Rd. (near the off ramp) the last time I was by there too. Not sure if they'll let you shoot black powder though.


----------



## Shoot2Thrill (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the insight


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

that place on barber rd. is called the marksman. it has a indoor range. dunno about shooting blackpowder there. the gun shop does not have a indoor range.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Most indoor places won't let you shoot black powder. Here's a link to ODNR's ranges:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...oting_ranges_default/tabid/17601/Default.aspx


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Marksmans on barber rd try them


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

This place is in Lodi, about 20 min west of Akron. Outdoor range and lots of muzzleloader supplies:
http://www.logcabinshop.com/


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Wish I'd have seen this earlier I'd have told you to come down to the farm I have a range set up here that you could have used. Well next time you need to sight in a gun p.m me!


----------

